# Disclaimer/Warning Label



## KyMama

Do y'all add them to your soap? If so, could you give me an example. I'm not selling my soap, just giving it as gifts to friends and family. But I'd feel better if there was something on there to cover my behind just in case. 

TIA


----------



## Tinker

Callie, I haven't sold in a year or so but here is what my label says:

Caution: This product has not been lab tested, just tested on family and friends. If irritation develops, discontinue use.


----------



## linn

Even though I sell only a small amount, I try to label my soaps with the ingredients and a caution statement. Here is an example of my caution statement:

Caution: Do not ingest. Use on small area of skin first, if irritation occurs, discontinue use. Keep out of the reach of small children & pets. Read ingredient list carefully as some ingredients may cause an allergic reaction in some individuals.


----------



## KyMama

Thanks y'all. I have a label that I wrap around it with the ingredients listed so I'm covered there. I just got to thinking the other day that I should probably have some type of warning statement on there too. For the life of me I couldn't figure out how to word it. Seems so simple now, must have been a blonde moment. LOL

Thanks again


----------



## lathermaker

If you aren't selling, why are you worried about a warning label? It should be common sense to assume that if a person has a reaction to your soap, they would quit using it. Ingredient labels are always a good idea. Actually, a warning label does squat for you if somebody decides to sue....that's where Liability Insurance kicks in.


----------



## linn

lathermaker said:


> If you aren't selling, why are you worried about a warning label? It should be common sense to assume that if a person has a reaction to your soap, they would quit using it. Ingredient labels are always a good idea. Actually, a warning label does squat for you if somebody decides to sue....that's where Liability Insurance kicks in.


Well, common sense didn't help McDonald's when a lady sued them because she spilt hot coffee in her lap. People don't use common sense, and although a warning label is not required on soap, I feel better that I have included one. It doesn't take that much effort either, as I put it after my ingredients list, and then comes my name and address. As I stated earlier, I don't sell much soap, but the warning label is on my soaps so I don't have to worry about adding it if someone asks about buying several bars. 

Here is a quick look at labeling from Marie Gale:

http://www.mariegale.com/soap-cosme...e1861b-2012_05_25_Newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## lathermaker

linn said:


> Well, common sense didn't help McDonald's when a lady sued them because she spilt hot coffee in her lap. People don't use common sense, and although a warning label is not required on soap, I feel better that I have included one. It doesn't take that much effort either, as I put it after my ingredients list, and then comes my name and address. As I stated earlier, I don't sell much soap, but the warning label is on my soaps so I don't have to worry about adding it if someone asks about buying several bars.
> 
> Here is a quick look at labeling from Marie Gale:
> 
> Quick Labeling FAQ | Soap and Cosmetic Labeling


My point is that she's NOT Selling, but giving the soap away. This seems like a rather odd post if no money is changing hands????

McDonalds has deep pockets, every sue happy idiot is trying to get money out of them.


----------



## Vance71975

In Keeping with what others have posted, this is the one i plan to use.


Caution: This product has not been lab tested, just tested on family and friends.Do not ingest. Use on small area of skin first, if irritation occurs, discontinue use. Keep out of the reach of small children & pets. Read ingredient list carefully as some ingredients may cause an allergic reaction in some individuals. The maker/seller of this soap is not responsible in the case of allergic or other reaction.


----------



## KyMama

To clear up any confusion, I'm not worried about my mom suing me. But what if I give a gift basket with bars to my friend (who wouldn't sue me) and she loves it (or hates it) so much she shares with someone else. I don't want to have to worry about everyone else. I guess I could just give bars of soap without a label so nobody knows where it came from, but I like it to be pretty when I give it as a gift. I just want anyone who happens to use my soap to know that it is homemade without any testing. 

Thank you all for the suggestions.


----------

